
Show HN: Favorites – a new tab page with your favorite bookmarks - Marco-WA
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/favorites-new-tab-page/kjkbcegjfanmgocnecnngfcmmojheiam
======
Marco-WA
Hi! Developer here. I was looking for something similar to Safari's favorites
page. But couldn't find exactly what I was looking for. So ... I created my
first chrome extension. Appreciate any feedback!

